

STM8S-Discovery: Microcontrollers reach a new low - mcantelon
http://hackaday.com/2009/11/23/stm8s-discovery-microcontrollers-reach-a-new-low/

======
eande
ST did not do much on the software, tool and community side lately. The Atmel
ATmega processor, which has been well accepted by the open source in Arduino
moves ST to this subsidizing PR and marketing approach. An interesting example
how influential open source can get and how careful a chip company has to be
with the overall system of the product, not only the silicon.

------
bcl
Buy it from DigiKey for $6.65 -
[http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?WT.z_ci...](http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?WT.z_cid=sp_497_0928_buynow&site=us&lang=en&Enterprise=44&mpart=STM8S-DISCOVERY)

Looks like it would be useful to have one or two lying around for misc.
projects.

~~~
billswift
I ordered 2 from them last night, right after I saw the OP and before there
were any comments here. I figured at that price they were well worth
experimenting with.

------
tomkinstinch
The STM8S-DISCOVERY is among the items offered as free samples by ST. You can
request one here: <https://my.st.com/esample/app?page=basket>

If it builds a community it could really stand to challenge Arduino,
especially if someone develops an intuitive software environment for it.

------
patocheham
Indeed the community will be created. In fact I know ST is planning to
generate a lot of examples

